# Replace one word in a song title with BACON



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The movie thread is like the best thing ever, so why not do it with songs too :boogie


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon Syrup (Cough Syrup)
Bacon With the Devil (Dance with the Devil)
Bacon Agony (Dear Agony)
Bacon Supernova (Champagne Supernova - Oasis)
Bitter Bacon Symphony (Bitter Sweet Symphony - The Verve)
Bleeding Bacon (Bleeding Out - Imagine Dragons)
Bullet With Bacon Wings (Bullet With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to break bacon (I want to break free - Queen)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm only happy when it Bacons - Garbage (rains)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon looks like a lady (Dude looks like a lady - Aerosmith)


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Magic Bacon Ride


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Born to raise bacon (Born to raise hell - Motorhead)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet Bacon O' Mine 
Carry on Wayward Bacon
Bacon me Down 
Heart Shaped Bacon
Smells like Bacon Spirit


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Smells like Bacon Spirit


Made me chuckle, haha.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bacon Healing (Sexual healing)
Bacon Face (poker face)
Bacon pie (American Pie)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Bacon in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods (money)


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Love In This Bacon (Love In This Club - Usher)
Trying to Find the Bacon (Trying to Find the Bacon - Jagged Edge)
You The Bacon (You The Boss - Rick Ross & Nicki Minaj)
When a Bacon's Fed Up (When a Woman's Fed Up - R. Kelly)
Got Your Bacon (Got Your Back - T.I. & Keri Hilson)
Don't Mess With My Bacon (Don't Mess With My Man - Nivea)
Came Back For Bacon (Came Back For You - Lil' Kim)
Black and Bacon (Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa)
Bag of Bacon (Bag of Money - Wale)
Hit 'Em Up Bacon (Hit 'Em Up Style - Blu Cantrell)
Take It to the Bacon (Take It to the Head - DJ Khaled)
The Way That I Love Bacon (The Way That I Love You - Ashanti)
Wildest Bacon (Wildest Dreams - Brandy)
You Gets No Bacon (You Gets No Love - Faith Evans)
So Bacon (So Gone - Monica) (So Beautiful - Musiq Soulchild)
Rollout=My Bacon (Rollout=My Business - Ludacris)
Nothing in This Bacon (Nothing in This World - KeKe Wyatt & Avant)
Can't Live Without Bacon (Can't Live Without You - Charlie Wilson)
Cashin' Bacon (Cashin' Out - Ca$h Out)
Turn On the Bacon (Turn On the Lights - Future)
Grove St. Bacon (Grove St. Party - Waka Flocka Flame)
Can't Let Bacon Go (Can't Let You Go - Fabolous)
My Bacon (My Boo - Usher & Alicia Keys)
Drank In My Bacon (Drank In My Cup - Kirko Bangz)
Family Bacon (Family Affair - Mary J. Blige)
Magic Bacon (Magic Stick - Lil' Kim & 50 Cent)
One Night Bacon (One Night Stand - Keri Hilson & Chris Brown)
Swimming Bacon (Swimming Pools - Kendrick Lamar)
That Bacon (That Way - Wale)
Love Bacon (Love Unconditionally - SWV)
It All Belongs to Bacon (It All Belongs to Me - Monica & Brandy)

Damn, this is a long list here. :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Out of bacon (Out of control - Rancid)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Little Bacon Man
Howlin' For Bacon
Getting Bacon With Murder


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Die Bacon ( Die Young - Ke$ha )

lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Woods of Ypres - Allure of the Bacon (Earth)
Xanthochroid - Blessed He With Bacon (Boils)
Old Silver Key - Burnt Bacon (Letters)
Wintersun - Darkness and Bacon (Frost)
ColdWorld - Dream of a Bacon Sun (Dead)
Boards of Canada - Everything You Do Is A Bacon (Balloon)


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Boat Turns Toward the Bacon (Port) - Soap & Skin
Bacon (Home) - Immanu El


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome To Bacon Jungle


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Battle bacon
Bacon
Tear bacon down
Black winters bacon


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Bacon Califonia
Baconification
Bleed it bacon
rolling in the bacon
someone like bacon
bacon jungle
Infra bacon
bacon i belong
till the bacon ends
bacon vision
Summer of bacon
bacon hotel
bacon to bacon
bacon it be
Eleanor Bacon
smells like bacon spirit
bacon shaped box
supermassive bacon hole
rain dance bacon
by the bacon
the bacon song
bacon stop
under the bacon
monarchy of bacon
tell me bacon

 :boogie :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have a Bacon on Me - AC/DC


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bacon Planet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Bye Bye Bacon (Fefe Dobson - Bye Bye Boyfriend)
2. Stairway To Bacon (Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven)
3. Another One Bites The Bacon (Queen - Another One Bites The Dust)
4. Radar Bacon (Golden Earring - Radar Love)
5. The Bacon That Feeds (Nine Inch Nails - The Hands That Feeds)
6. We're In Bacon Together (Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together)
7. Life's Been Bacon (Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good)
8. Don't Dream It's Bacon (Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over)
9. Hit Me Bacon One More Time  (Britney Spears - Hit Me Baby One More Time)
10. Welcome To Bacon ( Brand New - Welcome To Bangkok)
11. Taste In Bacon (Placebo - Taste In Men)
12. Slave To The Bacon xD (Placebo - Slave To The Wage)
13. Bacon Room (Fugazi - Waiting Room)


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Bacon(Scotty) doesn't know
Boulevard of Bacon Dreams
Give it to me Bacon (Baby)
A momentary lapse of bacon (reason)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Whole New Bacon (The Horrors - Whole New Way)
2. Sour Bacon (Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl)
3. Bleed Like Bacon (Garbage - Bleed Like Me)
4. Special Bacon (Placebo - Special K)
5. A Bacon Roars (The Horrors - A Train Roars)
6. How To Disappear Bacon (Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely)


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I need a BACON ( I need a doctor by dr. Dre ft Eminem )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rolling in the Bacon (Rolling in the Deep - Adele)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Bacon Pancakes New York (Bacon Pancakes New York - Adventure Time)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I believe I can Bacon - (R.Kelly I believe I can Fly)
Almost Bacon - (Almost Home - Craig Morgan)
I knew you were Bacon - (Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble)
Our Bacon - (Taylor Swift - Our Song)

And of course, I just HAD to make fun of Justin Bieber:

As long as you Bacon me (as long as you love me)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Bullet with Bacon Wings (Bullet with Butterfly wings-Smashing Pumpkins)

Bacon Tea( Pennyroyal Tea-Nirvana)

Queen of the Bacon( Queen of the Reich-Queensryche)

Good Bacon Bad Bacon ( Good times Bad Times -Led Zeppelin)


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

MMMBacon (MMMBop - Hanson)


----------

